# Honoring Point?



## GSPonPoint (Sep 24, 2008)

I have 2 GSPs. My older pup has not been hunted with other pointers very often. From time to time I put out a dog silhouette to see what his reaction is and every time as soon as he sees it he slams to a point. I tested him today and he still honors the silhouette no problem. My younger pup will also honor a silhouette. When I run them together in the field they don't seem to recognize when the other dog is pointing until they get real close to each other and then it becomes a competition. They both want to steel the other dogs point and try to creep past each other. When I run them individually my older pup will hold a point until the cows come home, the younger pup will also hold his points. The problem comes when I run them together, it then seems to become a competition. For now I'm going to just keep going through repetitions in hope that one day it will all come together.

Both dogs are whoa trained, however, when under these situations they ignore the whoa command, so I'm constantly resetting each dog back into place.

To restate, problem #1 - to me seems that they are so use to being around each other that they don't recognize when the other is on point.
problem #2 - is getting each other to honor and not try and steel the other dogs point.

Any suggestions or helpful incite? I have yet to actually hunt them together in real hunting situations only in mock hunt set-ups.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Dont hunt them together for a while, a LONG while. Work on manners and steadiness with them on an individual basis. Once they have some age and maturity they will stop the competitive behavior. I ALWAYS hunt a pup solo until they are at least 18 months old, and sparingly with other dogs until they are 2. Less bad habits form that way.


----------

